# Sick Terribilis, Help



## PDFrogger (Aug 23, 2005)

One of my two mint terribilis in my tank seems to be sick. They both started out very shy untill this one started sitting in the 2 inch deep pond. It just sits there all day staring up (it does move and go to sleep but i never see it happen). It does not eat when i drop a cricket in front of it, and it is getting very thin. these are my first frogs so i really dont know anything about the health aspect. What can i do, i am afraid it might die.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

A frog constantly sitting in water is usually a sign of an infection (probably bacterial) and the frog trying to flush it via the water. You need to consult with a vet immediately, either local or online, or I suspect you will lose the frog.

You don't say what age the terribilis are but they are not shy by nature. You may find that your terribilis do better with fruit flies if they aren't taking crickets (what size crickets are you trying to feed them?).

Good luck.

Bill


----------



## Blort (Feb 5, 2005)

If you read some of the posts about frogs sitting in water, it is said to be a response to parasite loads. You should contact a veterinarian with experience treating amphibians. If there isn't one in your area, you can contact Dr. Frye. Standard procedure often involves quarantine, fecals, pedialyte baths, medicine if necessary, and sometimes force feeding. However, you should talk to a vet.


----------

